# Eco Complete - Low Tech 55g



## cyfan964 (Dec 9, 2009)

How many 20# bags of Eco-complete do I need for a low tech 55 gallon aquarium?

Will two work or do I need three or four?


----------



## magnosis (Mar 2, 2010)

I used 8 bags in my 59g : 3 Eco Complete, 5 Fluorite Black (they are different weights but about the same volume). I have some hills and mounds in my aquascape though, it depends if you're going for a flat surface or more hills. I think you should aim for around 2" all around, at least.


----------



## tunerz (Sep 21, 2009)

It's cheaper to put black sand on the bottom, then follow by eco-complete on top.


----------



## TankZen (Jan 31, 2011)

> Will two work or do I need three or four


I heard you use a 20lb bag per 10gallons tank size. 

Something to keep in mind. I got my local fish store to match/beat petco's online price of $16.99 per bag for Eco complete. My LFS will sell it to me at $16... which is a big difference from the normal price they sell it at $28 per bag. This is an awesome deal because if I got it online I would have paid high shipping costs!


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

http://www.plantedtank.net/articles/CalculatorsConvertors/5/


----------



## Chaos_Being (May 18, 2010)

If I remember correctly, I used 5 bags in mine...maybe 6. It's been a while.


----------



## boringname (Nov 11, 2010)

I've done a 10g and a 20g tank with EC and one 20lb bag per 10gs seems right to me. Remember with the water they put in the bag the rocks don't even weigh 20lbs total.


----------



## bklyndrvr (May 24, 2008)

I also used a 20lb bag in a 10 gallon, but I actually would've preferred a little more to get some nicer slopes. I do like the idea of using black sand on the bottom and eco on top.


----------



## mrfixit09 (Aug 10, 2011)

Using the 20 lb. bag per 10g rule, if I were to use 6 bags of eco-complete in a 55g tank how deep would the substrate be? Cause I know ideally it should be 3 in. I've seen a substrate calculator that said that I would need 160 something lbs., but that's more than 20#/10g. I'm new to the planted scene and I'm trying to setup a 55g low tech tank just to see if I can do it and enjoy it. I'm trying to research everything but this is one of a few things I'm unclear on so any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------

